# TCCC changes/updates



## Devildoc (Dec 12, 2019)

New medical training for all services on the way

Glad to see TCCC evolving for the entirety of the military....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2019)

Sustainment training will be truly needed, not just a qualification course.  I'd think semi annual or quarterly sustainment to keep the skills sharp and keep soldiers from making a bad situation worse.

just my .02


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 13, 2019)

When I first did TCCC on Hurlburt in 2013, I thought it was great compared to CLS. The culminating exercise was only a little less dynamic than the Gryphon Group medical lane


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 13, 2019)

@x SF med , sustainment training has always been the bane of such programs, both for the instructors as well as the guy with the rifle getting the training.  And that topic, sustainment training, reminds me of this article:

Prolong the ‘Golden Hour'

Because of the increased potential for operations in heavily denied areas, expeditionary medical components (i.e., corpsmen) will be forced to render medical care for longer periods of time, medical care which typically is reserved for SoF-centric medics/SARCs.  Of course they can; the issue will be, sustainment training.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2019)

@Devildoc …  Rocky Farr was my 300F1 instructor.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 13, 2019)

x SF med said:


> @Devildoc …  Rocky Farr was my 300F1 instructor.



What R. Adams Cowley did to pioneer trauma care and the Golden Hour, Farr is equally legendary in the drive to put it to bed and further the science of trauma and trauma resuscitation.  While almost every civilian EMT and medic, and certainly every EM and trauma surg doc knows who Cowley was, there will be a time when Farr will be mentioned in the same breath by the same people.


----------



## aflasa (Dec 17, 2019)

x SF med said:


> @Devildoc …  Rocky Farr was my 300F1 instructor.


I have no connection to that community but I listened to a lecture that I believe he gave on the Prolonged Field Care Podcast about the future of far-forward surgical support. He's really interesting to listen to and has a lot of good ideas.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 17, 2019)

aflasa said:


> I have no connection to that community but I listened to a lecture that I believe he gave on the Prolonged Field Care Podcast about the future of far-forward surgical support. He's really interesting to listen to and has a lot of good ideas.



You should hear his lectures on non-traditional medicine in denied areas, or have been through one of his medical history collection tests.  Man's an evil friggin genius.


----------

